# SE Ohio lake conditions??



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Since the tournament I was going to be in this weekend is postponed and my buddy already took the weekend off work to fish, we really want to go. Question is, which lakes are fishable? We don't need a boat launch because we will be getting on the lake with a Bass Hound so we can just carry it to the water. So boat lauches being closed is not and issue. Which lake would be best to try out this Saturday despite the flooded conditions? Salt Fork, Piedmont, Clendening, Tappan?? I appreciate any advice. Thanks!

Matt


----------



## Rodent thrower (Apr 21, 2011)

I fished an open tournament on tappan Saturday it was only about 2' high and the water had decent color I'd say it would be a good choice


----------



## Rodent thrower (Apr 21, 2011)

I fished an open tournament there Saturday the lake was only about 2' high and the water color was good


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

How is Piedmont looking?


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

as of last friday, the marina ramp was totally under water.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

We will just be dropping a Bass Hound in, don't need a ramp if it is closed, we can launch anywhere. Just trying to find the clearest least flooded lake of them all over that way.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm looking at either going to Salt Fork for some crappie or going to Piedmont and fishing the road bed by the dam Saturday. Anyone know if there has been much caught at either place with the high water? Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Dre, the area I PM ed ya about was chocolate milk in early Mar and is where i got that 15 1/4" er.... should be real good now!! (picture at SF Outdoors!) Good Luck!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I really want to hit up that spot but my buddy really wants to go to Piedmont and he has the boat. I am going to try to talk him into it, do you have a picture you could email me, that might persuade him!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Finally got a digital, still haven't been able to load any pictures on here..( I is 'puter dum....) we'll probably be over there sunday..


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I will check it out if we go there, got to check out there Vib"E" display too. I am really curious about the Piedmont road bed. Had good luck there ice fishing it winter time.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone know if Lake Logan boat ramps are open?


----------



## madeuce (Mar 30, 2008)

Lauched at Morning Glory ramp on Friday with no trouble
Caught and released 35 inch Muskey
Water was a least 2 feet high


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

tnant1 said:


> Anyone know if Lake Logan boat ramps are open?


Sorry I'm late to respond... Yea you can get in. The locals have been holding tournaments every Saturday. And they were all there yesterday/Saturday.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Was fishing off the dam at Seneca yesterday afternoon. The lake is still really high but at 3pm the dam keeper came and shut the spillway off. Dont know why tho. You can barely see the small island and the ramps and the roads are still closed.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Hit up Salt Fork 3:30-7:30 Saturday. Had an alright day. 2 LM, biggest was 16 inches, 4 crappie, two of them a little over 10 inches, and 3 decent sized cats. Had hoped for more crappie though!


----------

